# Future of Nursing Home & Long-Term Care for Vets (merged)



## Nfld Sapper

_MOD Squad move if needed._






Joseph (Joe) Hawco is frustrated his dad doesn't qualify to live at the Department of Veterans Affairs' Caribou Pavilion in St. John's. - Photo by Steve Bartlett/The Telegram  

'He deserves to die with some dignity' 
Veteran not eligible for DVA Pavilion; concerns raised program being phased out

STEVE BARTLETT 
The Telegram


Joseph (Joe) Hawco may have served his country, but if you ask his son, Canada isn't doing much in return.

Hawco, 74, was a member of the Canadian Forces from '55 to '72 and has developed dementia in recent years.

His family is trying to get him into the Department of Veterans Affairs' Caribou Pavilion in St. John's.

They've discovered he doesn't qualify because he didn't serve in one of the World Wars or the Korean War.

"I'm embarrassed about the way he is being treated," says Hawco's son, Wayne. "I'm appalled by the way he's being treated. I think he deserves to die with some dignity. He served his country with dignity, integrity, respect, and for a man to get sick after all these years and not to have any help from the federal government and Department of National Defence, or anybody for that matter ... he's caught in the cracks."

Joe - who spent time in Germany, did two tours in Cyprus and reached the rank of corporal during his military career - has been at the Waterford Hospital for five weeks.

He had lived in a seniors' home with his wife until March, when his illness reached the point he could no longer stay there and he was moved to St. Luke's Home.

The decorated veteran and once-active Legionnaire was later sent to the Waterford for a two-week assessment. He's been there ever since.

Wayne says his dad has now gone into a major depression.

The Caribou Pavilion is a more appropriate place, the concerned son says, noting the facility treats dementia patients, has a first-class staff and would allow his father to be around peers.

"I want to see him respected in the final years of his life, not lying in bed at the Waterford Hospital because they got nowhere else to put him."

Wayne has contacted numerous government departments and other agencies about getting his dad into the pavilion.

Wayne says the legislation has to change for anything to happen.

He's working with St. John's East MP Jack Harris on the matter.

NDP lobbying for changes

Harris, an NDP member, says his party thinks all veterans should be treated equally.

He says his colleagues have raised the issue in the past and he intends to lobby on Hawco's behalf in the coming weeks.

"It seems like Veterans Affairs doesn't want to continue that service for all veterans," Harris says.

"It certainly seems that they would prefer to try to phase this out and not have the DVA Pavilion as the eligible people die off."

Carlos Lourenso is director of continuing-care programs with the Department of Veterans Affairs.

He wasn't able to specifically speak about Hawco's situation, but he explained DVA Pavilions - or contract beds, as he calls them - were set up decades ago when there were few options in Canadian communities for veterans requiring chronic care.

Different benefits for Canadian Forces veterans

He says veterans who served after the Korean conflict - who he terms Canadian Forces veterans - have different benefits available, if their eligibility is determined through an application for a disability pension.

If their need for long-term care is linked to military service, Lourenso says, they could be eligible for supportive care in a nursing home.

"We can and do support CF veterans with their full costs of care in a broad range of community facilities."

Lourenso says the department is not engaged in expanding eligibility for Pavilion beds to Canadian Forces veterans.

Asked if the program is being phased out, he says that as the number of World War veterans decreases, if there isn't a demand, the "department will need to transition with respect to those beds."

He indicates the department will continue its full support of veterans requiring beds as a result of military service.

That's all little comfort to Wayne, who says his dad was turned down for disability benefits in 2008.

He says an appeal requires his father's signature and he is facing power of attorney hurdles in his efforts to try again.

Wayne is at a standstill about what to do next.

"What I am very, for want a better word, ticked off about is that he's not dying with any dignity. It's like the government has just shut him out."

sbartlett@thetelegram.com


----------



## schart28

The Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue Hospital - The community is mobilizing

http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/894825/the-sainte-anne-de-bellevue-hospital-the-community-is-mobilizing#.Tue3i1_nHDI.facebook

SAINTE-ANNE-DE-BELLEVUE, QC, Dec. 13, 2011 /CNW Telbec/ - The Public Service Alliance of Canada, Quebec region (PSAC-Quebec), the Union of Veterans Affairs Employees (UVAE) and the entire veterans' community are mobilizing to save the Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue Hospital.

"While negotiations between the federal government and the Government of Quebec on the last veterans' hospital in Canada are continuing, the union and the veterans' community are wondering about the fate that will befall veterans residing at the Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue Hospital if it is amalgamated with the CSSS de l'Ouest de l'Île," said UVAE president Yvan Thauvette.

To ensure that the Government of Canada and the Government of Quebec negotiators do not forget how important the Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue Hospital is to those who hold it dear to their hearts, a demonstration will be organized this Thursday at noon.

The details are as follows:

Date and time:  	December 15, 2011 at noon
Lieu:     	Gathering in front of the Harpell Centre at 60 St. Pierre Street, Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue
March:   	Demonstrators will march along boul. des Anciens Combattants to the Hospital
Who:    	Michael L. Blais, CD, Founder/Director, Canadian Veterans Advocacy
  	Yvan Thauvette, UVAE President
  	Magali Picard, Vice-President, UVAE

PSAC-Quebec and the UVAE are demanding that a single entity be maintained as a condition for the transfer of the hospital from the federal government to the Government of Quebec.  The union maintains this is essential to preserving the quality of services that veterans are entitled to receive.

PSAC represents more than 178,000 members across Canada.  An FTQ affiliate, PSAC-Quebec has more than 40,000 members in the federal public sector, including 600 members of the Union of Veterans Affairs Employees working at the Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue hospital.

PSAC-Quebec also has members in Quebec universities and in the private sector. 
For further information:

Patrick Leblanc, political attaché, PSAC-Québec, 514-706-5997, leblanp@psac.com


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped with the latest from Question Period on the issue:


> _Ms. Annick Papillon (Québec, NDP):_  Mr. Speaker, federal services provided to our veterans are under serious threat. Many of these individuals who risked their lives for this country suffer from health problems and are waiting for treatment. Transferring Ste. Anne’s Hospital and cutting the Department of Veterans Affairs’ budget will result in the loss of 1,800 jobs. Our veterans are not responsible for the Conservatives’ mismanagement. Will this government follow the lead of Great Britain and the United States and treat our war heroes properly?
> 
> _Hon. Steven Blaney (Minister of Veterans Affairs, CPC):_  Mr. Speaker, contrary to what the member just said, our government is maintaining veterans’ benefits. As for Ste. Anne’s Hospital, we will ensure that our veterans continue to receive high quality services in both official languages. We are doing this and we plan to transfer responsibility for Ste. Anne’s Hospital to the Government of Quebec for one very clear reason: we want to maintain high quality services for our veterans. We want to maintain the quality of the services offered to veterans and the public, as well as to maintain good jobs in health care.


Hansard, 1 Feb 12


----------



## The Bread Guy

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Bumped with the latest from Question Period on the issue:Hansard, 1 Feb 12
> 
> 
> 
> _Ms. Annick Papillon (Québec, NDP):_  Mr. Speaker, federal services provided to our veterans are under serious threat. Many of these individuals who risked their lives for this country suffer from health problems and are waiting for treatment. Transferring Ste. Anne’s Hospital and cutting the Department of Veterans Affairs’ budget will result in the loss of 1,800 jobs. Our veterans are not responsible for the Conservatives’ mismanagement. Will this government follow the lead of Great Britain and the United States and treat our war heroes properly?
> 
> _Hon. Steven Blaney (Minister of Veterans Affairs, CPC):_  Mr. Speaker, contrary to what the member just said, our government is maintaining veterans’ benefits. As for Ste. Anne’s Hospital, we will ensure that our veterans continue to receive high quality services in both official languages. We are doing this and *we plan to transfer responsibility for Ste. Anne’s Hospital to the Government of Quebec for one very clear reason: we want to maintain high quality services for our veterans. We want to maintain the quality of the services offered to veterans and the public, as well as to maintain good jobs in health care.*
Click to expand...


Standby for transfer announcement?


> .... The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, Doctor Yves Bolduc, Minister of Health and Social Services for the Government of Quebec, Senator Larry Smith and Mr. Geoffrey Kelley, Minister responsible for Aboriginal Affairs and Member of the National Assembly for Jacques-Cartier, will be at Ste. Anne’s Hospital to provide an update on the future of the Hospital.
> 
> Accredited media representatives are invited to attend.
> 
> Location: Ste. Anne’s Hospital*
> 305 Veterans Boulevard
> Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue, Quebec
> 
> Date: April 27, 2012
> 
> Time: 2:30 p.m.
> 
> The media are invited to speak with Minister Blaney and Minister Bolduc ....


----------



## The Bread Guy

> Canada's only hospital for war veterans could be accepting long-term care patients from the general population in about year from now.
> 
> Ottawa and Quebec signed an agreement in principle Friday afternoon to transfer Ste. Anne Hospital from federal to provincial control.
> 
> Citing a declining number of war veterans being cared for at the Ste. Anne de Bellevue institution, Canada's Minister of Veterans Affairs Steven Blaney said there was dire need to transfer the hospital to the province for its long-term care needs in the West Island area in order to maintain quality services and keep medical specialists.
> 
> Blaney said the level of care veterans receive at the hospital now will be maintained, adding the plan is to keep current staff in place after the transfer.
> 
> There are fewer than 400 veterans from Second World War and Korean Conflict currently being cared for at the hospital, down from about 725 patients 20 years ago.
> 
> Quebec Health Minister Yves Bolduc vowed bilingual services at the hospital will remain after the transfer, even for the civilians to be admitted for chronic long-term care. Once the transfer is finalized, the minister expects about 60 per cent of long-term care patients will originate from the West Island and 40 per cent will come from Vaudreuil-Soulanges, a region where a new acute-care hospital is to be built by 2018.
> 
> The target date for the transfer process to be completed is March 2013 ....


West Island Gazette, 27 Apr 12


----------



## The Bread Guy

8 Nov 12:


> Canada's largest veterans facility is under fire from several families with complaints their frail relatives have been neglected or forced to endure unsanitary conditions.
> 
> They also say raising concerns at Sunnybrook Health Sciences Centre -- among them delayed bathing and feeding, soiled sheets, dead mice in rooms, a lack of toilet paper, and constant room and caregiver changes -- were mostly met with indifference or hostility.
> 
> "It's appalling what's going on in the veterans' wing of Sunnybrook," says Rodney Burnell, whose 92-year-old father George lives on the spartan 3rd floor of K-Wing.
> 
> "They fought for us and it's our turn to fight for them."
> 
> For its part, Sunnybrook suggests the complaints are coming from a handful of malcontents. The facility points to surveys showing sector-leading levels of patient and family satisfaction.
> 
> Complaints, it says, are taken seriously, investigated and acted on as required.
> 
> "We want every veteran to get the best care possible," says medical director, Dr. Jocelyn Charles.
> 
> In a section of its sprawling campus, Sunnybrook is home to 500 veterans of the Second World War and Korean War. For many, it's much like a pleasant old-age home.
> 
> Others need care for even basic functioning and live in a hospital-like setting. It is among this group the complaints seem loudest.
> 
> Some families -- those whose relatives need the most care -- say there's a bleak reality beyond the pomp of Remembrance Day, the welcoming gardens, and Warriors Hall with its well-worn furniture: Moaning patients ignored; others left to stare at ceilings for hours; dentures hanging from mouths.
> 
> The Burnells cite a litany of issues with George's care, including his being moved eight times without notice to the family.
> 
> "My husband was in a real panic. He didn't know where he was," Dorothy Burnell says.
> 
> "The family felt like he was just shoved around like a dirty rag," her son adds ....



10 Nov 12:


> Relatives concerned about the care their frail loved ones are receiving at Canada's largest veterans facility said they were pleased Ottawa had sent in an inspector.  At the same time, they said they were skeptical about the impact the move would have on care levels at the Sunnybrook Veterans Centre.  "I think it's great, but now they're going to be prepared for it and everything is going to be bustling clean and everything is going to be all fine," said Rodney Burnell, who's ailing father George has been at Sunnybrook for three years.  "This inspector should go without them knowing. They're going to be put on a big show." .... the office of Veterans Affairs Minister Steven Blaney said he was immediately dispatching a "senior official" to look into the complaints.  Sunnybrook spokesman, Craig DuHamel, said inspectors visited the unit on Friday.  "They didn't express any concerns," DuHamel said. "I think they were satisfied with the care we're providing." .... Even though it operates in Ontario — which has a nursing-home inspection regimen and regulations enacted in 2007 related to long-term care standards — the veterans facility does not fall under the province's scope ....



15 Nov 12


> The federal government has ordered a thorough audit of the country's largest veterans facility following complaints from family members about substandard care, The Canadian Press has learned.
> 
> A senior official, who requested anonymity, said Veterans Affairs Minister Steven Blaney gave the order on Thursday after hearing the "disturbing" allegations of neglect of frail vets at the Sunnybrook Veterans Centre.
> 
> The audit would focus both on how taxpayers' money is being spent and on the quality of the care provided, the official said.
> 
> "We're just trying to make sure that what veterans are getting there is of top-notch quality," he said from Ottawa.
> 
> "We want to make sure we're basing our action on credible evidence; the audit is the only tool to allow us to really determine what's going on the ground there."
> 
> The official said the aim is to have the audit completed by early next year. It will be as thorough and as detailed as possible, include conversations with relatives of patients, and the results would be made public, he said ....


----------



## The Bread Guy

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... The target date for the transfer process to be completed is March 2013 ....
> 
> 
> 
> West Island Gazette, 27 Apr 12
Click to expand...

Not now - highlights below are mine....


> Frustrated by the slowness of the transfer of the Ste. Anne Hospital from federal to provincial government control, union representatives for the close to 600 workers at the veterans hospital say they are now considering pressure tactics.
> 
> It was last March that an agreement in principle was signed by federal and provincial government officials that was supposed to see the federally-funded veterans hospital transferred to provincial government control by March 2013.
> 
> Almost one year later, Yvan Thauvette, national president of the Union of Veterans Affairs Canada (UVAE) — Public Service Alliance of Canada, said union representatives are now concerned that the transfer is nowhere near complete and further cuts in jobs and beds could be in the offing.
> 
> “The federal government is telling us it’s a long process and there’s a lot of bureaucracy on the provincial-government side, while provincial government officials are saying it’s hard to deal with the federal government,” Thauvette said on Tuesday.
> 
> The mixed messages are a concern, he said, adding the issue will be discussed when members gather Feb. 13 for their annual general meeting. In the wake of last week’s closure of a 33-bed unit at the hospital, he noted layoffs are expected.
> 
> “We will be talking about actions we can take in order to put pressure on both governments,” said Thauvette. Walking off the job would be illegal because they are not in negotiations but, he said, picketing is one possibility.
> 
> As for the negotiations, Jean Christophe de le Rue, an aide to Steven Blaney, the federal minister of veterans affairs, said they are progressing after being delayed last fall by the provincial government election and the change in government.
> 
> *“Negotiations between the Government of Canada and the Government of Quebec are currently under way to transfer Ste. Anne’s Hospital to the province before the end of the year,”* De Le Rue said.
> 
> “Our government is determined to transfer the hospital to the Government of Quebec in 2013 so that the province can make use of the more than 100 empty beds available for the people of Montreal.” ....


_West Island Gazette_, 12 Feb 13


----------



## The Bread Guy

More detail on the latest transfer timing estimate....


> The target date for the completion of the transfer of the Ste. Anne Hospital from federal to provincial government control has been pushed ahead six months.
> 
> On Wednesday, a union official representing close to 600 workers at the hospital was told that the transfer would only be completed Sept. 30, not March 31, as originally stated when federal and provincial government officials signed an agreement in principle close to a year ago.
> 
> However, no further details about the hospital transfer was provided, said Yvan Thauvette, national president of the Union of Veterans Affairs Canada — Public Service Alliance of Canada.
> 
> Thauvette said he received a telephone call Wednesday morning from Richard Neville, the federal government’s chief negotiator, with the news.
> 
> Jean Christophe de le Rue, an aide to Steven Blaney, the federal minister of veterans affairs, confirmed the new hospital transfer date is now Sept. 30, but said he could offer no other information ....


_West Island Gazette_, 13 Feb 12


----------



## The Bread Guy

> A review initiated by Canada's largest veterans centre in light of several care complaints has mostly praise for the facility.
> 
> The review released today finds the Sunnybrook veterans centre to be a leader in the quality of care it provides.
> 
> At the same time, the report urges the facility to come up with specific plans for high needs families and to minimize resident transfers.
> 
> The review follows complaints from relatives about what they see as substandard care of the most frail veterans in the 500-bed facility.
> 
> Sunnybrook CEO Dr. Barry McLellan says the report mentions several examples of excellent care, and is taking steps to implement recommendations for improvement.
> 
> A federal audit that was done in response to the families' concerns has yet to be finalized.
> 
> Last fall, several relatives stepped forward to complain about how their loved ones were being cared for.
> 
> Among other things, they complained about delayed and missed feedings, residents left languishing for hours in soiled diapers, dirty rooms and frequent patient moves.
> 
> Relatives were especially unhappy about how management dealt with their concerns, saying they were shut down and intimidated when they pressed issues.
> 
> In her review carried out last month, Karima Velji said she found no "systemic gaps" related to care or to safety and patient-relation mechanisms.
> 
> However, the senior executive at Baycrest — a research hospital focused on the elderly — did validate at least some of the complaints.
> 
> Among other things, she found Sunnybrook moves residents more often than many other facilities.
> 
> She urged the moves be minimized, noting the centre is "home" to the veterans.
> 
> In common with relatives' complaints, some nurses also expressed concerns to Velji about staffing levels, particularly in the afternoons and during off-hours.
> 
> "They related meal times as being amongst the busiest times on the unit and expressed a need for meal time support," the review states.
> 
> "Some staff members felt the access to equipment and supplies could be improved on some units. Staff related the need for more environmental cleanliness and support."
> 
> Veljo also identified damaged and strained relations between Sunnybrook and relatives of residents.
> 
> Some nurses even complained they were being spied on by the many private caregivers families feel the need to hire.
> 
> "The veterans centre should implement enhanced approaches to address the needs of families from admission onwards," Velji said.
> 
> "The program should consider a stronger adoption of the philosophy of 'admitting a resident means admitting their loved ones'." ....


The Canadian Press, 20 Feb 13


----------



## 57Chevy

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Some nurses even complained they were being spied on by the many private caregivers families feel the need to hire.



 :nana:

Other than that,
it's nice to see that Sunnybrook Veterans Care Centre received a top notch assessment.
Well done


----------



## The Bread Guy

The latest, from the VAC Info-machine - also here if previous link doesn't work....


> The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Minister for La Francophonie, and Dr. Réjean Hébert, Minister of Health and Social Services for the Government of Quebec, today announced that the Hospital will have an autonomous status when it is transferred to the Government of Quebec.
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> Post-transfer, Ste. Anne’s will be a separate entity, reporting directly to the Montréal Health and Social Services Agency, and administered by a Board of Directors. To ensure a successful transition and implementation of all elements of the transfer agreement, a transition committee will be established until March 31, 2017, reporting to that Board of Directors. Veterans Affairs Canada will continue to be engaged in this governance process.
> 
> The transfer of Ste. Anne’s Hospital will provide long-term benefits to Veterans, Hospital staff and Quebec residents alike. There is a declining demand for long-term care beds for traditional Veterans at the Hospital. Transferring Ste. Anne’s Hospital to the Government of Quebec will help to maintain and maximize the Hospital’s expertise in geriatrics and psychogeriatrics, and provide bed availability for other Quebeckers.



_- mod edit to add archived version of news release - _


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped with another example of a veteran not being the right kind of veteran to qualify for a veteran's nursing home bed ....


> New Brunswicker Bill Beyea says if there ever comes a time when he needs help, he wants to be put in a veteran nursing home alongside his military family.
> 
> But he says right now, he’s not eligible.
> 
> Beyea served in Cyprus in 1964 and spent seven years in the military making him a modern-day veteran, according to Veterans Affairs.
> 
> At 72, Beyea volunteers with cadets, the Royal Canadian Legion and is on a committee that looks after the extra needs of those at Ridgewood Veterans care home in Saint John.
> 
> But because of his modern-day status, he’s not eligible to go to Ridgewood himself.
> 
> “If something happens to me and I have to go into a nursing home, I don’t qualify to go to Ridgewood. If I had to go to a nursing home, I want to go where the military people are,” he said.
> 
> Horizon Health confirmed that Ridgewood only accepts Second World War and Korean War veterans.
> 
> Veterans Affairs said they do pay for long-term care for a modern-day veteran in a community nursing home, if the veteran was injured while on duty ....


----------



## Jed

Friggin' Poor.


----------



## ModlrMike

This probably belongs in the bigger discussion, but where is the Legion in all of this?


----------



## 63 Delta

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> This probably belongs in the bigger discussion, but where is the Legion in all of this?



It's Euchre night, common man.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped with the latest bit of post-election advice to PM-designate Trudeau:


> .... he will pause to take a long look at the uncertainty surrounding our Ste-Anne’s Hospital for veterans in Ste-Anne-de-Bellevue.
> 
> As things stand now, the hospital is about to be transferred “from its long-standing … high standards of special care and concern for its charges under federal aegis to the disquieting and disturbing protocols of the (Quebec) provincial Health Department’s one-size-fits-all policy provisions.”
> 
> These words were written by Wolf William Solkin for a recent Montreal Gazette op-ed essay. Solkin, who calls himself a “permanent” patient at Ste-Anne’s Hospital, was expressing deep foreboding about his future, and that of his fellow veterans, virtually pleading that “the commendable conditions and standards of service so long identified with Ste-Anne’s be not diminished, degraded or destroyed as a consequence of the transfer soon to transpire.”
> 
> Solkin’s piece proffers a brilliant polemic, unapologetic, stark and thorough in its dissection of the veterans’ plight: required reading for anyone feeling equally uneasy.
> 
> When MP Jim Karygiannis, former Liberal Veterans’ Affairs critic, toured Ste-Anne’s Hospital two years ago, his trepidation mirrored Solkin’s misgivings.
> 
> “I wanted to understand the work that they’re doing (at Ste-Anne’s). I think the staff is dedicated. My only concern is that this will not be lost when it’s transferred to the province.”
> 
> Happily, today there’s a new sheriff in town, a prime minister who embraces a freshly enlightened approach to the needs and expectations of veterans.
> 
> And, fortunately, his local team includes the well-regarded veteran Liberal member for Lac-Saint-Louis, Francis Scarpaleggia, and the new but experienced Liberal deputy for Vaudreuil-Soulonges, Peter Schiefke. Among other achievements, Schiefke was founder of the award-winning We Will Always Remember project which “pays tribute to veterans.”
> 
> Then there is the Liberal government in Quebec, perhaps more open and less confrontational than we have experienced in the recent past.
> 
> Surely, with these forces smoothly aligned, it’s time to tackle the Ste-Anne’s dilemma head on ....


----------



## The Bread Guy

An update ...


> Ste. Anne’s Hospital is on track to be transferred from Veterans Affairs Canada to the provincial health-care system on April 1, a move which will affect employees and local residents.
> 
> The facility in Ste-Anne-de-Bellevue is the last hospital operated by the federal government. Beds are reserved for veterans of Second World War and the Korean War or veterans of other Allied forces that require care that is not available at other locations, according to Veterans Affairs Canada.
> 
> Fewer and fewer veterans are eligible for care at Ste. Anne’s, and 130 of the hospital’s 466 beds were closed. The transfer would open the beds to all Quebec residents, according to Quebec’s health ministry. The hospital would be operated by the CIUSSS Ouest-de-l’Île, and may become a geriatric-care centre.
> 
> ( ... )
> 
> Many West Islanders reside at Grace Dart far from their families, said Francis Scarpaleggia, the MP for the Lac-Saint-Louis riding, where the hospital is located. Moving them to empty beds at Ste. Anne’s could bring them closer to their families.
> 
> “It’s located quite strategically in a way, because it’s in the West Island but it’s close to Off-Island communities, like Hudson and St-Lazare,” Scarpaleggia said.
> 
> “(The transfer) doesn’t mean that the veterans cease to be the responsibility of the federal government,” he added, inviting constants to contact him if services for veterans are not meeting standards. Federal agreements set out levels of health-care services for veterans ...


----------



## The Bread Guy

The latest:


> For almost 100 years the veterans hospital in Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue has been run by the federal government; today all that changed.
> 
> The institution was officially transferred from federal to provincial jurisdiction.
> 
> “Some guarantees have been put in place so we can ensure the same level of care for veterans, that’s in written agreement” said Lac-St-Louis MP Francis Scarpaleggia.
> 
> The change-over was hotly debated for years.
> 
> Many veterans had been pushing back, fearing diminishing care, lack of services, and staff that could be less fluent in English ...


----------



## 57Chevy

Saint-Anne's 130 million dollar Veterans hospital sold to Quebec for 1 dollar.
 What a shame !!!
 At least 43% agree with me because staff members quit their job or otherwise moved out.
 As I have always said about Veterans Hospitals, and I say again,
 Responsibility cannot be delegated.
 Veterans are a Federal responsibility, not Provincial.


----------



## George Wallace

This is now circulating on the net:



> *BELOVED GENERAL OF CANADIAN ARMY NOT ELIGIBLE FOR LONG-TERM CARE IN VETERANS HEALTH CENTER*
> 
> Lieutenant General Charles Belzile, one of the popular soldiers and beloved by most Canada’s veterans, including those of the Korean War and the years since, is now very ill and incapacitated and his family would greatly appreciate it if he could be admitted to the Veteran’s Wing of the Perley and Rideau Veterans Health Centre in Ottawa.
> 
> However, General Belzile is one of those soldiers who arrived in Korea after the Korean War Military Armistice Agreement went into effect. Only veterans from the Second World War and the Korean War are eligible to receive government-funded long term care treatment in the government facilities.
> 
> He served in Korea with the Queen’s Own Rifles of Canada, initially as a platoon commander. He and his men patrolled the DMZ right to the wire that runs along the Military Demarcation Line. Sometimes they would meet a Chinese patrol. At times there would be sporadic fire from both sides. On one occasion he led a patrol to the MDL to retrieve a soldier from Canada’s Royal Highland Regiment who had accidentally crossed the wire in darkness and had been captured.
> 
> He and his men spent much time clearing mines from the lines and behind the lines and had casualties.
> In various ranks he served on various many Nations and NATO deployments.
> 
> In Korea on a special November 11 revisit in 2013, General Belzile told veterans at his table in the Grand Ambassador Hotel in Seoul, “Please, just call me Charlie. I am not in the army anymore.” Then he added, “But I do have a history.”
> 
> While he commanded the entire Canadian Army before his retirement, he is perhaps the most congenial and unpretentious of any general officer of modern times.
> 
> Of his days as a lieutenant in Korea, leading a platoon whose soldiers he would remember always, he has said, “In those days my mind didn’t go much beyond being a lieutenant.”
> 
> A native French speaker, in his service prior to becoming a general officer he was adjutant of the Queen’s Own Rifles of Canada, and then commanding officer of the French-speaking Royal 22e Regiment, Canada’s famous ‘Vandoos.’
> 
> As a major general he commanded Canada's forces in Europe and later, as a lieutenant general, he was commander of the entire Canadian Army.
> 
> Among his many prestigious roles following his retirement General Belzile served as the honorary grand president of the Royal Canadian Legion, and as the president of the Normandy Battlefields Association, now called the Canadian Battlefields Association.
> 
> While his country did not award him the Korean War Medal because he arrived in Korea after the armistice, he did receive the United Nations Medal for the Korea War and – 40-some years later - the Canadian Volunteer Service Medal Korea. He also received campaign medals for his NATO and United Nations deployments.
> 
> General Belzile has been invested in the Order of Canada, the Order of Military Merit, the Canadian Decoration and France’s French Légion d’Honneur.
> 
> Canada, using now ancient legislation conceived with lack of knowledge or disregard of the war situation that existed in Korea in the immediate post war year, denies the long-term care benefit to any soldier who landed in Korea after July 27, 1953.
> 
> Of the 378 Canadian soldiers buried in the United Nations Memorial Cemetery at Busan, 22 of them lost their lives after the cease fire agreement went into effect.
> 
> All 378 of those good soldiers, including the 22 who fell following the July 27, 1953 armistice, are listed in Canada’s Korean War Book of Remembrance which is enshrined in the Peace Tower at the Canadian Parliament buildings.
> 
> The United States, using more enlightened criteria, awarded the Korea Service Medal all service personnel who served in Korea from June 25, 1950 through December, 1954 – adding an extra year to the eligibility requirement. This was done in light of the continuous intense situation along the border, the woundings and deaths of many American soldiers, and the very real situation in which the enemy forces might attack South Korea again without any warning.
> 
> They are all granted the same veterans benefits.
> 
> Lieutenant Commander (Ret’d) Bill Black, president of the National Capital Unit of the Korea War Veterans Association of Canada has written a poignant letter to an official at the Perley and Rideau Veterans Health Care Centre.
> 
> He references General Belzile’s current health condition. He also alludes to an article published by the Korean War veteran that discussed the unfortunate situation in which Korean War Veterans of the post-armistice period are denied privileges and rights that are available to veterans who served in the Korean War prior to the signing of the armistice agreement.
> 
> The first part of his message deals with General Belzile and comments made by General’s Belzile’s wife. She advised Bill Black that it would be several years before her husband could be admitted to the Perley and Rideau center.
> 
> Even if that happened, Bill Black points out in his letter, that General Belzile would only be entitled to be admitted to the senior citizen’s part of the complex, for which he would be charged room and board. He would be denied admission to the Veteran’s wing because he arrived in Korea after July 27, 1953 and is not classified as a war veteran who meets the criteria for residency in a veterans long-term care facility.
> 
> Here is part of Bill Black’s letter:
> 
> … Furthermore, because he, a retired Lt. General not having served in War would
> not be classified as a veteran, therefore would be of ineligible status for the veterans' wing.
> And of course further ignominy is the fact these 'non' veterans pay much more for long term car than the 'real' veterans the government recognizes.
> 
> The men killed in Korea- post war years are listed in the Korean War Book of Remembrance --not in the Peacekeepers'. Actually the term Peacekeeper was an unknown term in the early 1950’s.
> 
> Amazingly our government has managed to identify three distinctly separate
> classifications of veterans. Yet, have not all veterans, post Korean War Armistice era agreed to lay down their lives in Defence of Freedom and serve wherever they are sent?
> 
> I think the proof is abundantly illustrated with the numbers of Canadian men and women who've paid the supreme sacrifice these past 63 years since Korea.
> 
> Perhaps it's time we set the record straight and disentangle this illogical disgraceful and appalling veteran discrimination and honour our men and women with equal recognition because they're all of the same ilk who serve and die for our country.
> 
> A veteran is a veteran.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bill Black
> Korea Veterans association
> National Capital Unit 7


----------



## The Bread Guy

Deal - closed ...


> The Quebec Minister of Health and Social Services, Gaétan Barrette; the Minister responsible for Native Affairs and member for the riding of Jacques-Cartier, Geoffrey Kelley; Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, the Honourable Kent Hehr; as well as Francis Scarpaleggia, Member of Parliament for Lac-Saint-Louis, announced the official transfer of Ste. Anne's Hospital (SAH) to the Quebec health and social services network today ...


----------



## George Wallace

What gets me; is that once the last of the Korea and WW II veterans dies off, what happens to these Veterans Homes? Are all other Veterans considered "Second Class Veterans"?


----------



## The Bread Guy

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What gets me; is that once the last of the Korea and WW II veterans dies off, what happens to these Veterans Homes? Are all other Veterans considered "Second Class Veterans"?


Good question - my guess is that the bed'll get taken over by provincially-funded agencies, and eventually, there'll be no more "veterans" beds left.


----------



## ModlrMike

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Good question - my guess is that the bed'll get taken over by provincially-funded agencies, and eventually, there'll be no more "veterans" beds left.



WARNING: thread split potential

We were discussing this very question at work the other day. Someone raised the idea that the Legion and/or similar agencies could step into the void. Private homecare and eventual PCH care would seem a logical evolution. It might not be as low cost as the Veterans Affairs care, but it could be done economically.

Thoughts?


----------



## The Bread Guy

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> WARNING: thread split potential


Good idea - now merged with other long-term care & nursing home bed issues for vets.


----------



## Danjanou

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> WARNING: thread split potential
> 
> We were discussing this very question at work the other day. Someone raised the idea that the Legion and/or similar agencies could step into the void. Private homecare and eventual PCH care would seem a logical evolution. It might not be as low cost as the Veterans Affairs care, but it could be done economically.
> 
> Thoughts?



This was brought up at a Service Officer meeting in Aurora in Feb and it was agreed that branches in the GTA and 905 belt would start a letter writing campaign to MS to change the rules at Sunnybrook which will also revert to the Province after the last Second World War or Korean vet passes. Hopefully it will be brought up at Dominion Convention in June.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Danjanou said:
			
		

> This was brought up at a Service Officer meeting in Aurora in Feb and it was agreed that branches in the GTA and 905 belt would start a letter writing campaign to MS to change the rules at Sunnybrook which will also revert to the Province after the last Second World War or Korean vet passes. Hopefully it will be brought up at Dominion Convention in June.


My knowledge of nursing home/long term care rules in Ontario is very rusty (+10 years old), but even if that happens, a vet would only get preference as long as there wasn't someone in greater need of care?  The "vet" card would break a tie, so to speak, between two folks needing the same level of care, but it wouldn't be a trump card?  Again, I'd love to hear from anyone with up-to-date knowledge of provincial LTC rules/regs on this.


----------



## ModlrMike

My idea was that these home would be owned and operated by the "Legion et-al" but conform to the provincial standards. That way, the veterans should have priority over other non-veteran applicants.

I can't speak for Ontario, but in other jurisdictions privately run PCH with a defined mandate can't be forced to admit residents where it does not support said mandate.


----------



## The Bread Guy

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> My idea was that these home would be owned and operated by the "Legion et-al" but conform to the provincial standards. That way, the veterans should have priority over other non-veteran applicants.
> 
> I can't speak for Ontario, but in other jurisdictions privately run PCH with a defined mandate can't be forced to admit residents where it does not support said mandate.


If "privately run" means zero provincial or federal subsidy dollars to operate the place, I'm thinking you can have whoever you want.  

Methinks, though (and I stand to be corrected), that the rules for homes receiving provincial $ wouldn't allow "group x" priority ahead of "medical need" priority.  If there's a centralized list of people waiting for long-term care, if candidate A needs a certain level of care, and candidate B needs slightly less care but is a vet, my understanding of the rules is that candidate A has to have first crack at any available bed.


----------



## ModlrMike

You're probably right, and therein lies the primary flaw in the idea. If the goal is to give veterans greater access, but no preference for veterans is established, then the possibility of veterans being shut out of these PCH looms large.


----------



## dapaterson

If the Legion ran nursing homes like some branches run their buildings...


----------



## Danjanou

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If the Legion ran nursing homes like some branches run their buildings...



yup. The Legion set up the Tony Stacey Centre for veterans in Scarborough decades ago. Not sure exactly what happened but they apparently share control with the City and  Province and have little or no say on who gets in, less than a third of the beds are vets and vets spouses now. Legion still gets to pick up the tab for most of the operating  costs resulting in numerous fundraising and poppy donations yearly. Appears to be poorly run and having met some of the board members  from the Legion not surprised,. Not that they are bad people just lacking the skill sets to run it.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Danjanou said:
			
		

> yup. The Legion set up the Tony Stacey Centre for veterans in Scarborough decades ago. Not sure exactly what happened but they apparently share control with the City and  Province and have little or no say on who gets in, less than a third of the beds are vets and vets spouses now. Legion still gets to pick up the tab for most of the operating  costs resulting in numerous fundraising and poppy donations yearly. Appears to be poorly run and having met some of the board members  from the Legion not surprised,. Not that they are bad people just lacking the skill sets to run it.



I am not personally familiar with the Tony Stacey Centre and it's been a few decades since I had firsthand experience with funding of health care services in Ontario, however the internet is wonderful and I was able to find a variety of information that may be of interest and will specifically refute the statement that I've highlighted.  According to the Registered Charity Information Return (T3010) (as presented by Chimp from the information available at CRA) of their roughly $6.7m budget, the majority of funding (67%) is provided by government; the amount from charitable fundraising (i.e. from the Legion) is minimal (3%).  I assume that the rest is mostly from charges imposed on the residents.

To see what the facility has to say about itself:
http://www.tonystaceycentre.ca/about.html


> In August 1976, Tony Stacey Centre for Veterans Care (then called Metro Toronto Legion Village) opened its doors as a retirement home for veterans, their spouses, dependants, silver cross mothers and the community.  In 1994 it changed from a retirement home to a long term care facility.



As to why a LTC facility cannot exclude some and be exclusively for veterans - the simple answer is, if a facility wants to be subsidized by the government they have to abide by government regulations.  In Ontario, those regulations generally provide that admissions to subsidized LTC facilities are centrally coordinated.

As to how well the Tony Stacey Centre performs, there is some information available at CIHI, however the indicators of administrative and financial performance are not available for this particular facility.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> As to why a LTC facility cannot exclude some and be exclusively for veterans - the simple answer is, if a facility wants to be subsidized by the government they have to abide by government regulations.  In Ontario, those regulations generally provide that admissions to subsidized LTC facilities are centrally coordinated.


Thanks for confirming that


----------



## mariomike

I remember Metro Legion Village.


----------



## Danjanou

Blackadder, thanks the next time the District comes hat in hand for more of my Poppy funds  for TCS I'll  point out some of your info.  From all I've heard including from former tenants the place is poorly run.  Mario that was it's old name as I recall.


----------



## mariomike

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Mario that was it's old name as I recall.



I don't know what it looks like now, but it seemed like a well-run place, as I remember.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> As to why a LTC facility cannot exclude some and be exclusively for veterans - the simple answer is, if a facility wants to be subsidized by the government they have to abide by government regulations.  In Ontario, those regulations generally provide that admissions to subsidized LTC facilities are centrally coordinated.


Taking that a bit further, we see a bit more backstory to the changes in this CBC story:


> ... During the First World War, the federal government operated 44 hospitals across Canada to give treatment to injured soldiers. As universal and provincial health care services evolved, Veterans Affairs Canada said the need for treatment declined. The number of facilities open to veterans reduced and in 1955 there were 18 remaining.
> 
> Then in 1966, the Government of Canada decided to transfer all of its federal health care facilities over to the provinces — a move that was only recently completed when Ste. Anne's Hospital was transferred to Quebec in April 2016. Part of the agreement was that Second World War and Korean War veterans would have the same priority access to these facilities.
> 
> Meanwhile, modern-day veterans have the same access to long-term care as the general public.
> 
> Minister of Veterans Affairs Kent Hehr said the system has evolved — and what's in place today is much better than the old model.
> 
> "In fact, veterans have access to over 1,500 places where they're getting care in their communities, where they can be closer to their families," Hehr told CBC News.
> 
> "Our veterans are overwhelmingly happy that they're there. They have access to care in their communities, not in some antiquated place far away from home. It's really actually working quite well." ...


Old system:  vets got dedicated beds with other vets.  New system:  more beds closer to home***, but no guarantee/priority for vets, or being with other vets.

*** - I question this only because I know in my part of Ontario, waiting lists for ANY nursing home/long-term care bed can be loooooooooong.


----------



## ModlrMike

As someone who works in the system, I respectfully submit that the Minister is full of cow dung. We have people taking up acute care beds in excess of six months because there's no long term beds. In fact, just inside the Wpg perimeter highway, we're 700 PCH beds short.


----------



## The Bread Guy

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> As someone who works in the system, I respectfully submit that the Minister is full of cow dung. We have people taking up acute care beds in excess of six months because there's no long term beds. In fact, just inside the Wpg perimeter highway, we're 700 PCH beds short.


So it's not JUST an Ontario thing, then. Then all he can REALLY say is that the new system is good for offering beds closer to home -- if there are any, I guess.


----------



## mariomike

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> *** - I question this only because I know in my part of Ontario, waiting lists for ANY nursing home/long-term care bed can be loooooooooong.


----------



## George Wallace

This video out of Halifax, on the CBC Facebook page:



> Watch: A protest in Halifax at Veterans Affairs Canada over the government's handling of the Petter Blindheim case.
> Blindheim is a 94-year-old Norwegian-Canadian war hero who has been denied long-term care at Camp Hill Veterans Hospital.



https://www.facebook.com/CBCNovaScotia/videos/10154457642951842/


----------



## jollyjacktar

This story pisses me off greatly.  VAC are acting like a sack of dicks, it's not like he's not a second world war veteran or that they don't have bed space.  I hope karma comes to visit them when they're senior citizens.


----------



## The Bread Guy

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> This story pisses me off greatly.  VAC are acting like a sack of dicks, it's not like he's not a second world war veteran or that they don't have bed space.  I hope karma comes to visit them when they're senior citizens.


This bit from a Halifax paper editorial ...


> When our editorialist sat down for a brief interview with Kent Hehr on Monday, the federal minister of veterans affairs was clearly in a frame of mind to find a timely long-term care solution for Petter Blindheim.
> 
> In fact, *Mr. Hehr said that if the premier of Nova Scotia wanted Mr. Blindheim to be cared for at Camp Hill Memorial Hospital in Halifax or in a provincial facility, he would “write him a cheque gladly tomorrow.”*
> 
> Last week, the premier did lend his support to Mr. Blindheim, saying he should be getting the care he needs and deserves as a veteran ...


... suggests the province doesn't want this vet in a provincially-funded bed, even if the feds pay.  This bit, on the other hand ...


> ... The decision was later reversed, but the family was then told he needed to meet "special conditions" to get into Camp Hill. One of the conditions, for example, is if he needed care he could not get in a regular nursing home due to a contagious disease.
> 
> On Monday, the family was told Blindheim did not meet the special conditions and he would not be admitted.
> 
> According to Blendheim, the family was told they should be pushing the province to see how quickly their father can get a bed in a community nursing home — which has a wait list of up to two years. Blendheim says Camp Hill currently has 13 empty beds and 16 of its beds are occupied by non-veterans ...


... suggests a "pigeonhole" problem:  he's not QUITE the right kind of sick for the fed bed, so even if we have empty beds, we can't take him.

WTF????


----------



## jollyjacktar

From today's Chronicle Herald.  The Lieberals continue to show their true colours when it comes to Veterans, the same colours they showed when they created the "screw veterans charter".




> Veterans, politicians speak out for 94-year-old man denied hospital bed
> 
> The Canadian Press
> 
> The plight of a decorated 94-year-old veteran seeking a bed in a Halifax veterans’ hospital has turned Liberal against Liberal, with Nova Scotia’s premier unleashing some mildly unparliamentary language to describe Ottawa’s behaviour on the issue.
> 
> Stephen McNeil resorted to unusually candid terms after a cabinet meeting Thursday while commenting on a ruling by Veterans Affairs against Petter Blindheim’s bid for a bed at the Camp Hill Veterans Memorial hospital.
> 
> “I’m trying to find an appropriate word that I can tell you on the news, but there has been more bureaucratic BS associated with this issue and the national government needs to do the right thing and treat this vet with the dignity he deserves,” the premier said.
> 
> “He (Blindheim) was good enough to stand beside our ancestors and defend this country. What he’s looking for is an opportunity to die in the same company of those men that he fought alongside to defend this country and the national government should provide him with that opportunity...
> 
> http://thechronicleherald.ca/canada/1373017-veterans-politicians-speak-out-for-94-year-old-man-denied-hospital-bed


----------



## George Wallace

There are several similar cases happening across the country.  In Ottawa Retired General Belzile was rejected for care at the Perley and Rideau Veterans' Health Centre.

In New Brunswick, this case has also garnered attention:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Different veteran, same problem: N.B. veteran denied care in veteran’s hospital
> CTV ATLANTIC
> Published Friday, June 17, 2016 8:12PM ADT
> Last Updated Saturday, June 18, 2016 11:12AM ADT
> 
> SAINT JOHN, N.B. -- Another veteran in the Maritimes is being denied access to federally-funded care because he completed his war service in a country outside of Canada.
> 
> Frank Rusling was a member of the Royal Navy for 10 years, a police officer for another 10, and spent the remaining 30 years of his career as a Canadian Pacific Police Officer.
> 
> However, that’s not enough to get the 94-year-old into a veteran’s care facility in Saint John.
> 
> “I’m rather surprised about it,” said Frank. “I was always of the understanding that the Canadian Forces and the British Forces were sort of under one umbrella.”
> 
> Frank and his wife, Elsie, were under the impression that since he served in the Second World War, and he’s a dual citizen in Canada, that he’d still be able to settle into Ridgewood Veterans Wing.
> 
> “It was always assumed that they were veterans, just like the Canadian’s were,” said Elsie. “They were supposed to be part of that, but we found out recently that he’s not eligible for those benefits.”
> 
> Elsie takes care of Frank, but she knows she won’t be able to do that for long. The couple says they’re not yet ready to put Frank in a home, but they would like a plan for when that day comes.
> 
> Elsie says when he does go, she wants him close by.
> 
> “If I had to go a distance to visit him, it would be impossible because I’m 86 myself,” she said. “I thought Ridgewood would be nice and handy, and I could visit often.”
> 
> Veterans Affairs says it can’t comment on specific cases due to privacy concerns, but they did send this statement:
> “…[A] veteran's citizenship has no bearing on their eligibility for long term care facilities in Canada. While we always work to deliver the support a Veteran needs, it is not always possible to do so in a specific facility of a Veteran's choosing."
> 
> That’s the same argument used to deny another war veteran, Petter Blindheim, admittance to Camp Hill Veterans' Memorial Hospital in Halifax.
> 
> As for the Ruslings, they say they’ll continue to wait, in hopes Ridgewood Veteran’s Wing will be a place Frank can call home when the time comes.
> 
> With files from CTV Atlantic’s Ashley Blackford.



More on LINK.


[Edit to fix code for quote.]


----------



## jollyjacktar

I am sure that DVA and their political masters will always rarely miss an opportunity to come across looking like douchbags at almost every turn (fairly due or not, as optics are always the lead value).  You would think they would want to go that extra step to avoid shooting their feet with a shotgun in the court of public opinion.  Must be a death wish of some sort, like a moth to a flame.


----------



## The Bread Guy

The vets ombudsman pipes in on the long-term care debate - highlights mine ...


> Long-Term Care (LTC) has become a hot topic in the media in recent days. The reporting is often emotionally-charged as it deals with meeting the end-of-life needs of elderly Veterans. Without wading into the specifics of the particular cases being struggled with today, these cases do highlight a systemic issue related to the care that Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) Veterans will require as they age over the next few decades. How do we shape tomorrow to meet the evolving needs of our modern day Veterans?
> 
> *The current LTC programs were developed in the years following the Second World War when no publicly-funded health-care system was available. The CAF Veteran population’s needs are different than those of the War Service (WS) Veteran population that served in the 20th century.* VAC estimates that in 2016, 702 CAF Veterans are receiving long-term care support from VAC, and this number is rising – an increase of 64 percent since 2012.
> 
> In 2014, my Office published a document entitled Veterans' Long-Term Care Needs: A Review of Assisted Living Options for Veterans. *While the LTC program and the Veterans Independence Program (VIP) each address specific health-care needs for Veterans, a gap exists in cases where it is no longer medically advisable or safe for a Veteran to reside at home because of failing health or increasing care requirements. Many aging Veterans, however, are not unhealthy or disabled to an extent that would require them to be cared for in a long-term care facility, but their needs may also not be adequately met.*
> 
> I believe that within the context of the overall review of VAC benefits now underway, VAC needs to take a serious look at all supports provided to aging Veterans to see if it is meeting their needs. *An evidence-based continuum of care strategy needs to be developed that addresses the full spectrum of care needs as modern-day Veterans age.* This strategy should consider programs that provide support and options to aging Veterans and their families. In addition to current programs such as VIP and LTC, I would propose that VAC starts looking at other initiatives. For example, *the addition of an assisted living option and a family caregiver benefit that provides remuneration and training for family members who sacrifice their lives, careers and income to look after an ill or injured Veteran – both of which may better meet the health-care needs of Veterans.*
> 
> Without a coherent strategy to ensure that VAC is meeting the needs of aging CAF Veterans, there will continue to be questions about the adequacy of support to a vulnerable, aging Veteran population. I hope that VAC takes advantage of this unique opportunity to shape tomorrow for Canada’s Veterans and their families.
> 
> Guy Parent


----------



## The Bread Guy

One, in ...


> Petter Blindheim, the 94-year-old Norwegian Second World War veteran who’s been making headlines since being rejected from a veteran’s hospital, will finally be admitted into Camp Hill Veteran’s Memorial hospital in Halifax.
> 
> Nova Scotia MP Andy Fillmore’s office said Friday morning that they’ve confirmed Blindheim has been offered a bed at the hospital after an ongoing effort involving multiple levels of government.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Blindheim, a decorated war veteran, was originally denied admittance to the hospital on the grounds that he could receive adequate care at a provincial facility.
> 
> In a statement, federal Minister of Veterans Affairs Kent Hehr said the department has reached an agreement with the Nova Scotia Health Authority to expand access for veterans at Camp Hill ...


This, from the Minister's info-machine:


> “Since we became aware of the challenges faced by Veterans in accessing long term care in Nova Scotia, we have been working very closely with Nova Scotia Members of Parliament and the Nova Scotia Health Authority to find a solution that ensures the well-being of our Veterans and of our Allied Veterans.
> 
> “Today, I am pleased to announce we have reached a new agreement with the Nova Scotia Health Authority to expand Veterans’ access to beds in the Camp Hill Veterans’ Memorial Building.
> 
> “The Veterans Health Care Regulations are not currently compassionate or flexible enough to address the urgent needs of our Veterans, so as we undertake a review to better address long term care needs, this measure will provide the flexibility necessary to help Veterans and their families.
> 
> “I wish to thank the Province of Nova Scotia and Nova Scotia Members of Parliament for their hard work and collaboration with us on this solution. It is a truly an important accomplishment for the Veterans.”


----------



## mariomike

Jun 24, 2016 

Norwegian war hero to get care at Halifax veterans' hospital after months of struggle
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/norwegian-veteran-petter-blindheim-admitted-camp-hill-1.3650822
The family of a decorated Norwegian-Canadian war hero says that after months of struggle, Petter Blindheim, 94, will finally be admitted to a Halifax veterans' hospital for long-term care.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Soooo, what's this going to mean?


> Today, the Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defense is pleased to further honour Veterans by announcing a new partnership agreement with Sunnybrook Veterans Centre. This new agreement expands Veterans’ access to Sunnybrook by including access for Canadian Veterans and Allied Veterans who are eligible for a community bed. Up to 30 long term care beds are being made available. This agreement builds on the longstanding collaboration and productive partnership that has existed between Veterans Affairs Canada and Sunnybrook Veterans Centre dating back more than 50 years.
> 
> With the new agreement now in place, on Tuesday, November 22nd the first Veteran was admitted to one of these beds.
> 
> (...)
> 
> _*Quotes*_
> 
> “Though much has changed since Veterans Affairs Canada first started providing long-term care for Veterans, the department’s regulations did not always adapt to reflect this. Our new partnership with Sunnybrook and other facilities across the country allows greater flexibility and more compassion for our Veterans and their families as we continue our examination of the suite of health care policies to better reflect Veteran needs.”
> The Honourable Kent Hehr, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence
> 
> “At Sunnybrook, we are proud of our legacy of caring for Canada’s war veterans and we are continuously striving to provide our veterans with the best possible health care and quality of life. Today’s announcement is a positive step that will provide greater access for more veterans who are in need of long term care.”
> Malcolm Moffat, Sunnybrook’s Executive Vice President of Programs
> 
> _*Quick facts*_
> 
> Sunnybrook Hospital, in partnership with the Government of Canada, has been proudly serving the needs of Veterans since 1948, providing both acute and long-term care. The hospital was transferred to the province of Ontario in 1966. The hospital stands as a symbol of the nation’s gratitude to our Veterans.
> In 2015-2016, Veterans Affairs Canada contributed approximately $33 million for the long term care of Veterans at the Sunnybrook Veterans Centre in 478 beds.


----------

